# Great shot of nub. girl or boy ? Update pg3!



## ebannawuoyohw

11+3 in the scan nub clear to see ! I have one boy already. Please guess I will update asap
 



Attached Files:







20160803_104803.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 59


----------



## glong88

Girl


----------



## LoraLoo

It's a little early to be accurate but I would say girl


----------



## lau86

Looking girly but as lora says before at least twelve weeks can still rise and become boy ish


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Thanks ladies does the nub change a lot then? I thought it looked quite well developed. I'll hopefully be having a scan at 16 weeks to confirm gender. I also think nub is girly


----------



## Dollybird

Girl. Nub and skull. Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## calliebaby

Mine looked just like that at 12 weeks. He's all boy. A little too early to even guess. Good luck!


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Thanks. Unfortunately that was my dating scan so its the only pic I have until I can book my gender scan. I keep fleeting but I think in my water's its a boy too!


----------



## Moom7900

My baby's nub looked VERY girly at 14 weeks, but he's a little boy lol xxxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

All nubs look girly at 11 weeks as the hormone which causes the change doesnt happen until the 12th week, ideally the 13 week mark is the best for nubs before they change again. Any chance of sneaking in for a private scan on the 13th week mark ;)


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

6lilpigs said:


> All nubs look girly at 11 weeks as the hormone which causes the change doesnt happen until the 12th week, ideally the 13 week mark is the best for nubs before they change again. Any chance of sneaking in for a private scan on the 13th week mark ;)

Rubbish. Thanks for info. Can't afford a scan really, we get two free in UK so next will be at 20 weeks. I worked out today i wont be able to pay for one :(. 
Realistically I want a boy as have stuff from little boy so that will help tons ! I will update as soon as i can.


----------



## Moom7900

Moom7900 said:


> My baby's nub looked VERY girly at 14 weeks, but he's a little boy lol xxxxx

I'm going to reply to my own quote here as just found out that my baby is actually a GIRL! The 16 week scan was wrong and all the nub-guessers on here were right xxxxxx


----------



## DobbyForever

going to say girl


----------



## Moom7900

ebannawuoyohw said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> All nubs look girly at 11 weeks as the hormone which causes the change doesnt happen until the 12th week, ideally the 13 week mark is the best for nubs before they change again. Any chance of sneaking in for a private scan on the 13th week mark ;)
> 
> Rubbish. Thanks for info. Can't afford a scan really, we get two free in UK so next will be at 20 weeks. I worked out today i wont be able to pay for one :(.
> Realistically I want a boy as have stuff from little boy so that will help tons ! I will update as soon as i can.Click to expand...

Have you had a look on GROUPON? My scan a couple of days ago was very reasonably priced and if you are setting up a new account, you got £10 off your first order. It's worth a look xxxxxx


----------



## Moom7900

ebannawuoyohw said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> All nubs look girly at 11 weeks as the hormone which causes the change doesnt happen until the 12th week, ideally the 13 week mark is the best for nubs before they change again. Any chance of sneaking in for a private scan on the 13th week mark ;)
> 
> Rubbish. Thanks for info. Can't afford a scan really, we get two free in UK so next will be at 20 weeks. I worked out today i wont be able to pay for one :(.
> Realistically I want a boy as have stuff from little boy so that will help tons ! I will update as soon as i can.Click to expand...

Have you had a look on GROUPON? My scan a couple of days ago was very reasonably priced and if you are setting up a new account, you got £10 off your first order. It's worth a look xxxxxx


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Update. Find out Sept 10th scan booked can't wait ! 

Moom can't believe yours was wrong! I'm worried now!


----------



## Kerrieann

Early yet as more accurate between 12 and 13 weeks, does look girlie at the moment but plant of time to change x


----------



## Isme

It's hard to say since, as everyone else mentioned, most nubs look girly before 12 weeks... But I'm gonna guess girl anyway, just for fun. Good luck at your scan!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Im gonna put in a pure guess of boy for fun as theres still time for a guess lol, best of luck today!:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gl today! Looking forward to the update!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for finding out :)


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Well ladies seems it doesn't change all that much as scan today confirmed a GIRL!! Now ill have one of each I feel like the luckiest girl alive:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks for all your guesses
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160910_1_2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 18









IMG_20160910_1_10.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Dollybird

Aw congrats that's fab! Xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations! That is exciting!


----------



## Isme

Congratulations! Girls are great. :D

And that was very girl nub, even if it was a bit early. Lol


----------

